# Self Replicating Organelles



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

please tell me the self replecating organelles in cells


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

ali sialkot said:


> please tell me the self replecating organelles in cells


in cells self replicating organallis are those which contain DNA and hence can prepare their own protein ... 
so a self replicating organelle must contain DNA and proteins...
for example.. Mitochondria, Chloropast, Nucleus..

well it is also an evidence of evolution.. as described in membrane invagination hypotesis.


----------

